# Will I ever get to do an emulsion lift?



## ferny (Sep 17, 2004)

After seeing the threads here about emulsion lifts I decided to have a go. So I bought an old Polaroid off of eBay a week ago and used Pay Pal. PayPal is telling me that the payment is still pending. The guy has yet to pick the money up. I've tried e-mailing him but I've had no response.
Even though I could see that the guy still hadn't picked up the money I decided to buy some 669 film from Jessops. So I've got the film ready when I need it. It turned up just a second ago. Or rather, it didn't. I've paid for the film (a twin pack for £25) and have received the invoice in a box packaged with a Canon EOS eyecup. They're going to track down the person who is meant to have this eyecup as he's probably got my film. I hope he's not put it on eBay.


I think the gods are trying to tell me something.


----------



## terri (Sep 17, 2004)

> I think the gods are trying to tell me something.



Ignore them.   That's what I always do.     

Sorry to hear about this bungled transaction.   Hopefully it will be worth the wait when you pull your first lift.   Be sure to post your stuff here!   Good luck.


----------



## Corry (Sep 17, 2004)

Ooooh, that sucks!  Thankfully I haven't had any mishaps with buying over the internet ~yet~!  Not that I've done a whole lot at this point!  Good luck!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 17, 2004)

Think positive. One way or another it will all work out  There is probably a completey good explanation for it, and if not you can always request his phone number from ebay 

Dont let it stop you, or try and keep you down, your going to have too much fun.


----------



## Corry (Sep 17, 2004)

hey...this is a little off topic, but can you somehow search a specific username on Ebay???


----------



## Karalee (Sep 17, 2004)

You hit the search button from the main page, and then there will be a place where you can search by bidder, or seller also.


----------



## ferny (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. 
I've just e-mailed eBay asking for the next steps. I've e-mailed the seller three times now. They'll probably tell me to contact pay pal or give me his number and tell me to sort it out myself.  I've not had a single problem with eBay. This is the first "issue" and isn't eBay's fault. Just thought I'd drop that in. 
Oh, Jessops found my film. They're sending it out with an envelope. The envelope has the address of the eyecup owner so I've got to post that on when it turns up.


----------



## ferny (Sep 24, 2004)

A couple of days after posting this the envelope for me to use turned up and a couple of days after that the film arrived. The camera still said "pending" though. I contacted eBay then a few days later we got an e-mail from his friend saying the other guy was having all sorts of virus problems. Could we phone his (the friends) number? We did and we seemed to sort things out. A week (or what ever it was) passed and it still said pending. We phoned him again today to find out what was happening. The friend seemed surprised because he explained to the seller how to use pay play and he had posted lots of other items. He'd force the seller to phone us. After putting the phone down the Post Office van arrived and handed me my camera. Woohoo! :mrgreen: 

Pay Pal still says pending. The camera has no instructions as advertised (I'm not too worried and I've got Copernic searching for one now). eBay haven't acknowledged my e-mail at all yet.

I knew I should have bought the water colour paper I picked up two days ago. Instead of thinking I wouldn't need it for a few weeks the way things were going. Still, I have loads of rice paper in the cupboard. I'll have to use that. 

Oh, it's a Polaroid 320 Automatic, if anyone is interested or can help on the manual side of things.


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2004)

Glad it finally worked out.    :cheer:   What a screw up, huh?

I've only shot 669 film through a slide printer, so I can't help you on the mechanics of this camera....that sucks that they didn't include the manual if it was part of the deal.   :roll:   But hopefully it will be as basic as most Polaroids are and you'll have several images before you know it!  Good luck!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 24, 2004)

Aah you have a camera much like mine. When I first got mine I worried about everything, I wasnt sure if it was going to go or not, and then I found out the batteries were hard to replace - if I had actually thought about it, the only thing it needs batteries for is flash, and mine doesnt have a flash attachment, but I still worried about getting brand new batteries for it at 8 bucks a pop.

You really want to read up at polaroid on how to load your camera with your film, cos believe it or not I did find a way NOT to do it, and there was a whole packet of film down the drain.

Other than that have tons of fun, its supposed to be  if ya need any help just let us know


----------



## ferny (Sep 24, 2004)

I found a couple of pages to help me with the film side of things.  No manual for this camera though. It seems straight forward.
http://www.rwhirled.com/landlist/how2-packuse.htm
http://www.polaroid.com/service/userguides/photographic/packfilms_guide.pdf
Where do you put the batteries then? I saw it mentioned in the rwhirled url but I can't see anywhere to fit them on my camera, if it needs them. I did get a flash with mine (and two sets of instructions for it). No bulbs though. The flash unit takes a normal AA 1.5v battery. It had an old Ever Ready which had leaked in it. :mrgreen: Only white fluff, no nasty green stuff. It's all clean in there after a quick brush.


----------



## ferny (Sep 25, 2004)

Never mind. I just had a pull and a yank on parts of the camera I pulled and yanked last night and a door has opened. It's got some weird 3v battery (I've just found out it's a 532). I've never seen anything like it.  :shock: It's got the connections of a 9v battery, one at either end. I've just put it on the meter and its reading 2.791v. So it should be fine. That's not bad going for an old battery. :mrgreen:


----------



## Karalee (Sep 25, 2004)

Yeah those 3v batteries with the snap on terminals are kinda tough to buy. Radioshack can order them, but the cheapest place Ive ound to buy them was straight off the polaroid site - unless you can get in on a good auction on ebay.


----------

